# Activation Of Destiny



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 24, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Jaithsree on Pannaa 709 *

sloku ]
BwvI audoq krxM hir rmxM sMjog pUrnh ]
gopwl drs BytM sPl nwnk so mhUrqh ]1]
kIm n skw pwie suK imqI hU bwhry ]
nwnk sw vylVI prvwxu ijqu imlµdVo mw iprI ]2]

sal*o*k ||
bh*aa*v*ee* o*u*dh*o*th karana(n) har ramana(n) sa(n)j*o*g p*oo*raneh ||
g*o*p*aa*l dharas bh*ae*tta(n) safal n*aa*nak s*o* meh*oo*ratheh ||1||
k*ee*m n sak*aa* p*aa*e s*u*kh m*i*th*ee* h*oo* b*aa*har*ae* ||
n*aa*nak s*aa* v*ae*larr*ee* parav*aa*n j*i*th m*i*la(n)dharr*o* m*aa* p*i*r*ee* ||2||

_Shalok:_
_One's destiny is activated, when one chants the Lord's Name, through perfect good fortune._
_Fruitful is that moment, O Nanak, when one obtains the Blessed Vision of the Darshan of the Lord of the Universe. ||1||_
_Its value cannot be estimated; it brings peace beyond measure._
_O Nanak, that time alone is approved, when my Beloved meets with me. ||2||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=2709&Format=2


----------

